

All In One Design Checklist - merttol
http://www.merttol.com/articles/web/design-checklist.html
The following checklist serves to summarize the major points and to help you ensure you've done all you should before finalizing any web site you are creating.
======
zeynel1
"Avoid welcoming visitors to your site?"

This sounded counter-intuitive at first but it makes sense.

